# drawings group/classes in Dubai



## charlotte buoy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi im looking for drawing / life drawing classes or group.
Any know of any in Dubai ??


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

charlotte buoy said:


> Hi im looking for drawing / life drawing classes or group.
> Any know of any in Dubai ??


Have you tried calling schools/unis to ask for a tutor? I know its not a class but its a start. Other than that DUCTAC at mall of emirates?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DUCTAC has numerous art classes. Also look in Time Out to see if any others are listed.
-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

My pleasure to teach you 
But what kind of drawing you are asking ? and why do you want it ?


----------

